# Ryobi RTS-10 Table Saw



## TSquare90 (Apr 16, 2012)

To All : New to this site join this week and I just start back in woodworking on the weekend and any other time I have.
I pick up this saw @ HD over thanksgiving on sale since I didn't have one to do small jobs around the house works ok and for the price couldn't pass it up. The only think is fence and the miter gauge are poor and can't make accurate cuts. My question is (any fixes out there) and also I like to rip wider then only rip 12" to the right any idea's on added a fence and rail system to it , I'm trying to think on how to added one since there's a lip that the orginal fence clamps to and it's only (25 5/8×1 1/8×1/2 inch.) nothing to bolt into from the front side of the lip only at the top (1 1/8).

So If any one can help I'ld be greatful Thanks Great site


----------



## nick85 (Apr 1, 2012)

If you're only ripping thin boards, you may just make a secondary table top out of AC plywood or MDF and bolt/clamp it to the existing top. You would have to come up with a moveable fence, either a manufactured edge of MDF or jointed hardwood that slides in tracks…

Good Luck.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

If you use a piece of plywood for a top, you can clamp or screw a straight edge to it. It's not high-tech or extremely accurate, but it will work. You can build a crosscut sled that rides on the edges of the table since the miter slots aren't any good.









Someone on here built this one but I don't remember who. It looks like it would work pretty well.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Most of the fixes that come to mind are a bit disproportionate price-wise for this saw. Rousseau= makes a table saw station with it's own fence that should be an upgrade, but it's in the $300 range. A shop made crosscut sled will help improve crosscuts.

My honest opinion is that you'd be better off selling the current saw and buying one that's a bit more substantial. A full size cast iron contractor saw or hybrid with a belt drive induction motor has the lion's share of mechanical advantages over any portable jobsite saw or benchtop saw with direct drive and universal motor….they take up a bit more space and are definitely harder to move from jobsite to jobsite, but can be easily wheeled around a shop on a mobile base, and really don't take up all that much more space considering the benefits. If that's out of the question, the next logical step would be a beefier jobsite saw…..ie: Ridgid R4510, Bosch 4100.

Saws like these come up used in the $100-$200 range pretty frequently:


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"My honest opinion is that you'd be better off selling the current saw and buying one that's a bit more substantial."

Ohhhhhhhh, yeah.

I had-I'm pretty sure-the same saw for nearly a week, before I decided to stick it in a corner and buy a Bosch 4100.

A year or so later, I upgraded THAT to a cabinet saw.

The Ryobi … I thought … was a dangerous toy.

Best of luck, either way !


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I have to agree with NBeener. The Ryobi RTS-10 might make a good saw for light projects like trim & windows, but I would be hesistant to use it anywheres else. The fence is not made very well, and the table extensions will bend over time if you want to cut heavier stock.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

You won't be able to get anything for it if you try to sell it. It's a piece of junk but you can get by with it . See what you can do with it for awhile. You can build alot with a junk table saw, if you set it up right. I used a Craftsman for years that wasn't much better. I built a big U-shaped table, and hung the saw in the middle. It wasn't perfect, but I turned a $100 bench top saw into a 8'x8' table saw that I could walk sheets of plywood through. You can also do a lot with a cheap router, a circular saw, and some good jigs to guide them.
If you are still interested after several months, you can get a better saw. You can find great deals on used tools because alot of guys run out and buy top of the line tools, then get bored and forget about them. They'll hang on to them for a few years, and then virtually give them away. Look at all the expensive exercise equipment that you see at garage sales. Someone thought buying a seven hundred dollar tread-mill would turn their fat ass into an athelete. A $2000 cabinet saw won't turn you into a woodworker, either.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

If you decide to keep it, I'd invest in a decent blade….that's a critical component of any saw. Something like this Onsrud 50T ATB/R is currently available for $24.15 shipped…German made blades on clearance. Or a Freud Diablo D1040X, CMT ITK Plus P10050, DeWalt Precision Trim DW7150PT….I'd avoid Irwin, Skil, Avanti/Avanti Pro, Ryobi, Workforce, DeWalt construction series, or Vermont American for the most part.


----------



## TSquare90 (Apr 16, 2012)

I like to thank you all for the reply's all great info. but for now I'm going to use this one for now and bank some money to get an upgrade any suggestion on which one for the weekend woodworker. I've bein look at Rockler ans Grizzly ect.


----------

